# Hogwarts Express



## waterpony (Jan 14, 2013)

Greetings,

Brand new member here 
I would like to setup a Hogwarts Express layout with a few Hornby OO Skaledale houses (Station, Water Tower, Signal Box...). 
I am looking at two trains - Bachmann and Lionel O scale. Which one would you resommend? If I add the scenery to my Christmass Village houses which train would be better? 
I am really confused with the O and OO scales - especially since both sets list locomotive as 4-6-0. Is the train size very different between these two? It's a bit hard to see on the online pictures and there is no Hogwarts train sets at the local stores I could look at. The cost of the set is of importance as well, I am looking at the used sets on ebay...
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

waterpony said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Brand new member here
> I would like to setup a Hogwarts Express layout with a few Hornby OO Skaledale houses (Station, Water Tower, Signal Box...).
> ...


Welcome to the board..
Yes the sizes very. Going to a local store to look at the size will help for sure then has you get comfortable buying on line will be a breez..
Sounds like a fun project there are a lot of great guys here with professional info to help you post pictures look forward to seeing you layout..


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

waterpony said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Brand new member here
> I would like to setup a Hogwarts Express layout with a few Hornby OO Skaledale houses (Station, Water Tower, Signal Box...).
> ...


Id go with lionel but price wise bachmann might be cheaper.. Probally something to think about is who makes more of what you want to model after and I'd assume you could use a bit of both.
I model HO stuff so im sure The Big boys in O scale will pipe up but when i do make a O scale layout i'll go with lionel/or MTH mainly do to the history they have reputation but to be honest either way won't be a bad choice. 

Again welcome to the board!!!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

OO scale is much closer to HO than O. O-scale is 1:43-1:48 scale, HO is 1:87 (half of O) and OO is 1:76. Using OO with O-scale will really show up. Using OO with HO is noticeable, but not overwhelmingly so. In order to use the items you list, you'll really want to purchase an HO scaled version of the train.

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Carl is correct, you need to consider HO to reasonably match those items, O-scale would dwarf them.


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

A good 4-6-0 engine should do the trick. painted red of course. then you can go N scale or HO if you want and not be limited to the O scale official release.


----------



## colin10 (Jan 15, 2013)

We have the Lionel one, it's a pretty nice train. The coal car sometimes likes to derail on tight turns. I have a video of it. This will give you an idea of how it runs and what it looks like. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## waterpony (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi guys,
Thank you all so very much. I have opted for a Bachmann train, solely based on the size. I got one from ebay - it was listed as new and looks unused - it arrived today 
I have not really played with it too much, just tried the locomotive.
It appears that the train runs nice and smooth in reverse, a bit choppy going forwards. Is there something I need to check? I put tracks in the circle with two straight pieces on each side - it's almost like it would speed over the straight part, but slows down on the curve. 
Sorry guys, this is my first train so I really don't know what to look for.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Being that it's new it will need to run a little bit to get broke in before it will run real good.
All trains will slow on the curves, especially steamers. There is more friction for the wheels to overcome.


----------

